# Vinbrite filter experiences?



## Gekko4321 (Aug 2, 2011)

I have recently learned that filtering can make a glass of wine clear and sparkling that one otherwise cannot achieve. The most affordable solution appears to be the Vinbrite system. I am concerned over O2 introduction due to the splashing effect of the filter and I have read a few comments on here about the filters tearing regularly. How has your experiences been with it? Does filtering manage crystal formation too or does one still need to cold stabilize? Thx.


----------



## Wade E (Aug 2, 2011)

Filtering does not prevent wine diamonds in any way. I have one of these filter and used it for a few years before finally setting up my vacuum unit with a whole house filter unit. It takes about 45 minutes to filter a 6 gallon batch that is already clear and that is using the pads, Ive never used the filter paper in this unit. I can say to make sure you keep the racking cane out of any sediment until the very last second or that will slow things way more and most likely even clog the pad. Do not blow in the hose to try and get it going or you will blow a hole in the pad! Other then that Ive never torn a pad. It works ok and Ive never had an oxidation problem but I always rack onto a sulfite solution when I do this anyway just in case.


----------



## Gekko4321 (Aug 2, 2011)

Thx Wade for the detail. Do you strengthen the sulfite solution more than normal to accommodate for the splash effect? What amount do you use? What ppm are you going for in a red before bottling?


----------



## Wade E (Aug 2, 2011)

I go for about 32 ppm and test the sulfite before filtering and then use a calculator to determine the amount needed gauged on ph levels also. I dont test again after filtering but I can tell you I did check once and there was minimal S02 loss. If sulfite levels where very low then Id probably adjust prior to filtering.


----------



## Gekko4321 (Aug 2, 2011)

Thanks Wade! Great advice as always!


----------



## PeterZ (Aug 3, 2011)

I use the Vinbrite filter on every batch. I have only had one torn pad. I find that the receiving carboy rapidly fills with CO2 (even a well degassed wine has a little residual), which is heavier than air and provides a protective blanket. I have not seen any sign of oxidation using the filter, but the effect on a "clear" white wine is dramatic.


----------



## Gekko4321 (Aug 3, 2011)

Wow. Thanks Peter. I am sold. I will be calling George later.


----------



## Gekko4321 (Apr 23, 2012)

How do you tell looking at the pad if the filter worked effectively? I figure I would see a heavy sedimented wine show a pad with same. The pad just.looks red. It.took 1 hour 15 min for a red and was crawling at the end. Does the sediment get trapped within the pad?


----------



## Wade E (Apr 23, 2012)

Not really, it mostly will sit right on top. Do you have the filter pad in the correct area? It sounds like you do as it would probably have gone faster if you didnt as it would have been sneaking by the filter. Does the wine semm any clearer or is there any sediment in the new carboy?


----------



## ibglowin (Apr 23, 2012)

A red wine should have a fairly heavy dose of red color in the center and light to nothing on the outer ring. There should be no tears. A red will take an hour or slightly more. A white will take about 45 mins. If a red is just pouring through and it ends up being filtered in ~40 min or less I would inspect for a small filter tear. A white wine will have just a faint light brown discoloration in the center.

Remember your wines should be totally free of sediment in the bottom before you filter. If you have sediment and stir it up you will plug the filter in nothing flat!


----------



## bzac (Apr 23, 2012)

vinebrite are not worth the time effort and mess IMO.

any hardware store should sell an affordable basic catridge water filter houseing and cartridges, 5 micron for a basic polishing filter and 1 micron for final filter , much easier to use and they don't get alot of air in your wine when pumping .

if I had to choose between not filtering or using a vinebrite , I'd not filter , I'd just rack a couple more times.


----------



## ibglowin (Apr 23, 2012)

Mine worked pretty well for about a year then the filters started to tear and it just wouldn't seal/work right no matter what. I switched to whole house filter setup and am much much happier. The only problem is you also need a vacuum pump as well which will set you back ~$100 on top of the ~$50 for the whole house setup. Pumps are great for degassing as well so....... its only money right!

I ordered mine from Valley Vintner. Filters Fast has them as well and they seem to have better prices. Do a search as there are several threads here with the exact filters and housing you need.


----------



## tonyandkory (Apr 23, 2012)

I use this and found the best way for me was to use a pad and a paper on each side of the pad. I also start suction prior to attaching the hose to the filter to avoid tears. 

The first paper traps the big particles so the filter pad does not get too clogged and then the second paper traps any of the pad that may come loose in an hour of filtering.


----------



## Gekko4321 (Apr 24, 2012)

I cannot tell if there is sediment after the fact Wade with red wines. I do know what tears look like and did not have any. It's just I know what is in the bucket and if it filters correct I would think I would see evidence on the pad and I never do. I see the color diff Mike speaks of but no visible sediment. I wonder if it is trapped inside the filter. Otherwise all the times I am not getting clear wines might indicate a filter flaw. I noted filter fibers in a wine recently which makes me wonder the worth of Vinbrite or if I am dealing with a flawed setup.


----------



## Wade E (Apr 24, 2012)

Well that just sounds like you did a good job of clearing it and racking it! The very fine sediment thst you are removing by doing this is the stuff you really cant see until its a whispy cloud in your bottle so keep doing what your doing.


----------



## ibglowin (Apr 24, 2012)

Remember this is a polishing step so you really should not see much if any real sediment! Your wine was clear before you started and will just be even more free of any free particulate matter after you finish.


----------



## g8keeper (Apr 24, 2012)

Gekko4321 said:


> I cannot tell if there is sediment after the fact Wade with red wines. I do know what tears look like and did not have any. It's just I know what is in the bucket and if it filters correct I would think I would see evidence on the pad and I never do. I see the color diff Mike speaks of but no visible sediment. I wonder if it is trapped inside the filter. Otherwise all the times I am not getting clear wines might indicate a filter flaw. I noted filter fibers in a wine recently which makes me wonder the worth of Vinbrite or if I am dealing with a flawed setup.


 
did you rinse the filter pad first, as recommended in the instructions with the vinbrite?....if not, this could explain the fibers.....


----------



## Gekko4321 (Apr 25, 2012)

I ran a gallon of water thru the filter prior to the wine. I also use the paper below the pad. So why do I have filter fibers in the wine? One can only see them by holding it up to a light but I expected a crystal clear wine. Should I expect to see zero particles with a Vinbrite?


----------



## ibglowin (Apr 25, 2012)

I saw a few tiny tiny particles of fiber in my wine (white) after using the vinbrite. The wine did sparkle otherwise.


----------



## Gekko4321 (Apr 26, 2012)

Good to know Mike. Strange waste then to me. Anyone who you hand a bottle of wine that you say you made is gonna look at it closer than a store bought one. Even though we know we made it in a higher cleaner environment than them, that's the reality. Any particles/fibers is unacceptable in that context.


----------



## Wade E (Apr 26, 2012)

The only time Ive ever had floaters in my wines wfter using this was when my pad ripped. Maybe I got a real good one? The best is to get a real filter though.


----------



## ibglowin (Apr 26, 2012)

These aren't "floaters" per say. They are tiny pieces of fiber from the filter. They are suspended in the wine. You can see them if you hold it up to the light. I have not seen them since switching to the whole house filter setup.


----------



## Gekko4321 (Apr 27, 2012)

That's my white wine issue. About 6 to 12 fibers/particles drifting throughout. My red probably has the same but I cannot see it. What I do see is a distinct white mass/floater floating on top of the wine. I refiltered and rebottled and recorked Sunday and today its there again. Corks? Filters? I'm ready to give up. Heck of a thing to come this far and not be able to present a clean product. If I knew the hundreds of dollars, that became the thousands, I put into this hobby since last year would still leave me short of a presentable product I don't think I would travel this same road. Sorry to be a bummer.


----------

